

Show HN: DesignContest.com – fast and affordable way to get design done - BanzaiTokyo
http://designcontest.com

======
BanzaiTokyo
When you start a contest dozens of designers start working on your project.
You will be receiving results in hours.

~~~
liampmccabe
[http://www.nospec.com/](http://www.nospec.com/)

~~~
BanzaiTokyo
seriously, this is your discussion about croudsourcing? spamming with nospec
links?

